# sembrare più piccola



## Antics

Spero di non aver aperto una discussione già esistente, ma non riesco a trovare questa traduzione in francese di cui ho bisogno:

"Tutti mi dicono che sembro più piccola"

Ho trovato questo appunto: "PARAITRE PLUS/MOINS QUE SON AGE" (scusate l'assenza di accenti ma non riesco ad inserirli)

E' corretto dunque dire "J'ai parais moins que mon age"? 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Antics,
"Tutti mi dicono che sembro più piccola" = Tout le monde me dit que *je* parais moins que mon âge/que je fais moins que mon âge.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao,

Oppure: "*Tout le monde me dit que je fais plus jeune que mon âge*".


----------



## Justus

Ciao, sarebbe possibile dire "tout le monde me dit que j'ai l'air plus petite", sarebbe più vicino all'italiano ma non è  politicamente corretto; mentre si può dire l'opposto "que j'ai l'air plus grande". 

Buon lavoro!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Justus 

In questo caso, "petit" solo si riferisce all'altezza e no all'età (non è un problema di politicamente corretto).
Se dico "tout le monde me dit que j'ai l'air plus petite qu'en photo", vuole dire che la gente, quanto mi vede, è sorpressa perchè solo mido 1,50m e no 1,70 come lo pensava per esempio.


----------



## Justus

DearPrudence said:


> Ciao Justus
> 
> In questo caso, "petit" solo si riferisce all'altezza e no all'età (non è un problema di politicamente corretto).
> Se dico "tout le monde me dit que j'ai l'air plus petite qu'en photo", vuole dire che la gente, quanto mi vede, è sorpressa perchè solo mido 1,50m e no 1,70 come lo pensava per esempio.


Ciao Dear, "petit" ha i due sensi e qui o altrove, si può giocar con i due sensi. Anche se sarà un po' equivoco e non troppo elegante, "petite" può significare "giovane". Puoi guardare in un dizionario se vuoi. Grazie.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hmm, mon italien est mauvais, mais mon français n'est pas trop mal 
Je sais bien que "petit" peut vouloir dire "de petite taille" et "jeune", mais pas dans cette phrase-là, c'est tout ce que je dis


----------



## Elmoro

DearPrudence said:


> Hmm, mon italien est mauvais, mais mon français n'est pas trop mal


----------



## aefrizzo

Ragazzi, ditemi se ho capito bene, SVP.
AIR è maschile, no? Ma voi dite "petite" e  "grande". Forse perché sapete già che si tratta di una gentile signora?
Non si finisce mai di imparare.


----------



## DearPrudence

E' un poco più complesso.
Ma in questo caso, come vuoi dire "sembler être petite" e no "avoir un petit air", l'accordo si fa con il soggettto (una donna, come detto nella frase italiana).
avoir l’air (accord de l’adjectif qui suit) - Entrées commençant par A - Clefs du français pratique - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction
Grammaire :  Avoir l'air
clicGammaire - Comment faire l'accord après avoir l'air


----------



## aefrizzo

Grazie, darling


----------

